# Please pray



## PillarofBalance

I just threw away 7,000iu humalog that had expired in my fridge. 

Didn't even know I had it...


----------



## Rumpy

Dear Lord, please make Pillar less of a dumb ass from now.


----------



## deadlift666

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## curtisvill

prayers sent


----------



## powermaster

A moment of silence please.


----------



## Yaya

I will say a pray after I'm done snooping through your trash


----------



## bugman

wow.  i'm sorry.  if we should send a fruit tray, we will.


----------



## Rumpy

Sell it to Joli


----------



## goodfella

Yikes!!!:32 (19):


----------



## NbleSavage

Moment of silence...

_*spills Tren on ground *_


----------



## Seeker

The problem is you have way to much stuff laying around. You need to lighten your stash by sending me a nice chunk of it. That way you'll be in more control of what you have.


----------



## ECKSRATED

You should ban yourself from here for a day.


----------



## coltmc4545

Ummmmm you must of been going hypo or something cuz that's just retarded.


----------



## inhuman88

I think you need to be demoted to green for a couple of days for that Shit...C'mon pob!


----------



## losieloos

Let's not pray. Let's thank God it wasted the poptarts that expired.


----------



## losieloos

Pob prob mistakenly read inSalad instead of insulin.


----------



## Maintenance Man

How big is your fukking fridge to not see that?? You rich people never cease to amaze me lol


----------



## stonetag

Maintenance Man said:


> How big is your fukking fridge to not see that?? You rich people never cease to amaze me lol


HAHAHA... fukin Rich people!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Maintenance Man said:


> How big is your fukking fridge to not see that?? You rich people never cease to amaze me lol


It's pretty god damn big. I call it the terminator. Stainless, french doors, freezer on bottom. Has this middle refer door for drinks. Ice maker and water of course with a digital display.  It was $4k sticker but I got the open box for $1800 because there was a small dent in the side of it. And that's the side that is up against my cabinets.

The second fridge in my basement is just kinda regular sized and contains mostly beer, prosecco, wine and raw meats.


----------



## Maintenance Man

PillarofBalance said:


> It's pretty god damn big. I call it the terminator. Stainless, french doors, freezer on bottom. Has this middle refer door for drinks. Ice maker and water of course with a digital display.  It was $4k sticker but I got the open box for $1800 because there was a small dent in the side of it. And that's the side that is up against my cabinets.
> 
> The second fridge in my basement is just kinda regular sized and contains mostly beer, prosecco, wine and raw meats.


This was the type of fridge that I was thinking you had!! LOL. My sis has one of those and its crazy big. Its commercial restaurant style with a home flare.


----------



## event462

PillarofBalance said:


> It's pretty god damn big. I call it the terminator. Stainless, french doors, freezer on bottom. Has this middle refer door for drinks. Ice maker and water of course with a digital display.  It was $4k sticker but I got the open box for $1800 because there was a small dent in the side of it. And that's the side that is up against my cabinets.
> 
> The second fridge in my basement is just kinda regular sized and contains mostly beer, prosecco, wine and raw meats.



What did you say about needing a roommate...?


----------



## jennerrator

come on......does shit really expire


----------



## DieYoungStrong

His fridge is amazing. I could stand in front of it, open the doors and crank one out to that fridge and it's contents.


----------



## TriniJuice

Must be nice to even have a fridge....


----------



## metsfan4life

I realized the same thing. I have about 10 of them in the fridge that I have.. 3 are end of this year, 5 2015, and the rest 2016. I dint realize I had so many! guess I wont make the insurance buy me new ones next year  

sorry for your loss POB. must be a yankee thing....


----------



## PillarofBalance

Jenner said:


> come on......does shit really expire


Well with food or even gear (oils) I wouldn't care. But with slin I can't be sure it's accurate dosing 

They were in those sweet quik pens too. So convenient.


----------



## jennerrator

PillarofBalance said:


> Well with food or even gear (oils) I wouldn't care. But with slin I can't be sure it's accurate dosing
> 
> *They were in those sweet quik pens too. So convenient*.



I could almost cry.....fuuuking test.....................


----------



## metsfan4life

may have missed it but how long ago did they expire? Ive used some of mine that were 2 months over and it didnt have any kind of issue with my sugars. I remember asking the Dr and according to him, like most things, its advisable to use by then but is still fairly equal a few months after. i believe 6mo is what he told me. but we all know how some Dr's statements are...


----------



## PillarofBalance

metsfan4life said:


> may have missed it but how long ago did they expire? Ive used some of mine that were 2 months over and it didnt have any kind of issue with my sugars. I remember asking the Dr and according to him, like most things, its advisable to use by then but is still fairly equal a few months after. i believe 6mo is what he told me. but we all know how some Dr's statements are...


Over a year


----------



## LeanHerm

Wow I was sure I was the dumbest person on ug then you pull a stunt like this and totally redeem yourself.


----------



## AlphaD

Shit Pillar you dont care you make it rain Money!!  You should buy another set and let them go bad for the principle of it!

*Pillar be like*


----------



## AndroSport

Was this a veiled Christmas gift for the trash collector?

If not I will be sending over a casserole since nobody wants to cook at a time like this... dont forget to eat


----------



## Tren4Life

If I had POBs money, I'd burn mine.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Now that my grieving has passed I am sorta wondering wtf I had that much slin for anyway. That's enough for a lifetime for Christ's sake..


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

sorry for your loss


----------



## biggerben692000

Do you have a walk in cooler? Considering your love for slin I believe any living creatures should be removed from your care.


----------



## PillarofBalance

biggerben692000 said:


> Do you have a walk in cooler? Considering your love for slin I believe any living creatures should be removed from your care.


No but I don't really eat veggies so I have those two big drawers.


----------



## jyoung8j

Ouch... good job pob..


----------



## gymrat827

how bout you clean the fridge more often so things like this dont happen......????......????


----------



## Cobra Strike

I would have injected it anyways


----------



## Infantry87

The slin gods are pissed at you POB


----------



## mistah187

Moment of silence being observed


----------



## SwissDiabetic

How much out of date?


----------



## snake

SwissDiabetic said:


> How much out of date?



How ever old it was, add 5 years. :32 (18):


----------



## Iron1

SwissDiabetic said:


> How much out of date?



Well, given this thread was started in 2014, I'd say they're at least 5 years old... 

Welcome, now play nice.

*edit* sniped by a snake


----------

